# my snails keep dieing?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

what could be the prob???? is there any thang thay are sinsative too?







thay always die right after i put um in,,,,..how long should i leave um in the bag so thay get used too the water?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

you salt your tank?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nope not now is it normal for a snail to curl up and not move much the frist day ya get him???


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

nope not normal. although i had a golden mystery snail that lasted months and just recently dropped dead one day. maybe they have short life spans?


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

i'm no expert on snails, but I think that they can float for quite a while so they seem dead, but are actually still alive. If they're dead you should for sure smell it; dead snails have the worst smell ever


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

nope hes still alive ,,,geez in one night i see more snail poo and slime ,,, he must be gettin lots of alge ,,, that is what thay eat right?> friggit 1.45 aint to much to pay for a alge sucker i dont think
i hope he dose a good job


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Some info found after a quick search:

Home 
News 
For Schools and Districts 
Info for Teachers and Parents 
Resources 
Materials Management 
Plant and Animal Care 
Sources for Organisms 
Parents' Corner

back to organism index

AQUATIC SNAILS

Many kinds of aquatic snails make excellent additions to an aquarium. All snails have spiral shells that get bigger toward the opening as the snail grows. The snail secretes new shell around the opening and moves in, abandoning the narrow reaches at the tip of the spiral in which it lived as a youth.

The muscular part of the snail that protrudes from the shell is the foot. Its mouth is on the foot right where a human's foot has a couple of toes. Because of this interesting structure, snails are called gastropods, which means stomach (gastro) foot (pod). The snail scrapes algae from the surfaces over which it travels. A few snails in your aquarium will graze on the algae that grows on the sides and make it possible to see what's going on inside.

Snails lay gelatinous globs of nearly transparent eggs. These may be stuck to plant material or the sides of the aquarium. After a couple of weeks, they will hatch, and the tiny larvae will swim freely around the aquarium. Soon they begin to grow a shell, which weighs them down and makes them pedestrian. You may find your aquarium swarming with tiny snails. Snails are quite cooperative about providing opportunities to observe their life cycle.

What to do when they arrive. Immediately upon arrival, open bag and place in cup or similar upright container to prevent tipping. Rinse snails with dechlorinated or spring water prior to transferring to aquarium. Snails will feed on algae or decaying plant matter naturally found in the aquarium.

Back to top

FAQ | Site Map | Search | Questions? Contact FOSS | lhsfoss.org
Privacy Policy | K-2 Modules | 3-6 Modules | Middle School Modules

Please take our web survey!

Lawrence Hall of Science | © 2006 The Regents of the University of California | last updated January 05, 2006

and:http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/phpps/ppd/Entomology/Snails/pathwayspub.htm

and:http://lib.bioinfo.pl/meid:41354


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

snails are great algea eaters...i had the worst case of algea for my tank before i introduced some snails, and now when their population gets too big, i just take out the biggest ones i can find and feed them to my figure 8 Puffer.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Dawgz said:


> snails are great algea eaters...i had the worst case of algea for my tank before i introduced some snails, and now when their population gets too big, i just take out the biggest ones i can find and feed them to my figure 8 Puffer.


Good system, I bet that puffer loves that, or you could enjoy some 'escargot'


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol no thanx on the french dish....

yea the puffer actually has to have snails every week to keep its teeth at a normal lenght and not over grow and then cause him pan.

so yea snails for me have two good uses. Food for my Puffer and awsome Algea eaters.


----------

